# BEAUTIFUL NEW YORK CITY



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

I visited beautiful New York recently. Here's what I saw. Feel free to comment as much as possible. I have a ton of pics so I will upload regularly. Enjoy. :cheers:


----------



## ElUsurpador (Jun 25, 2007)

Thanks for sharing! :cheers: more more!


----------



## RobertWalpole (Mar 16, 2010)

I assume that this beautiful woman is your girlfriend. I see she's in another photo too walking down the steps to leading to the Dakota Fountain.


----------



## JoseRodolfo (Jul 9, 2003)

Great!!


----------



## Turbosnail (Dec 8, 2004)

I started blogging on a lot of buildings in New York and there is really so much depth to not only the architecture but the technology. My favorite of today is the Conde Nast building, just knocked the Chrysler off top spot..


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

I absolutely loved New York (Manhattan). So much going on and so much to see. NYC has preserved much more of it's history than I thought. I loved how their is a mixture of old and new. It shows you it can be done only if the local authorities want to. The city has a certain class to it. No wonder John Lennon decided to settle there  Other cities around the world should take note. New York is both amazing and captivating in its design. Certainly the leader in the world in skyscrapers and the fast life style. Let's hope there are no more terrorist attacks in this great city.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Here we go again. I hope you guys enjoy my photos. Photography is my passion.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## NEWYorker boy (Jul 12, 2010)

*Great photos*

Spent about 6 hours in Central park this past Saturday, it's so peaceful.


----------



## JoseRodolfo (Jul 9, 2003)

wow!! really cool! I loved your pics!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

New York City is indeed beautiful and very nice city


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

The journey continues...





































Future comparison.





























































































































































































































































Beautiful skyscrapers!


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

NYC is really beautiful! I love my home town, but I think NYC is the best city of the world!


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Does anyone have any idea how high New York can go without destroying some of its heritage?


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Now it's time for *Day 2* of my trip.










From the Empire State Building.


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

wow! tons of NYC photos.
thanks for the tour.


----------



## JoseRodolfo (Jul 9, 2003)

Wow!!! These last pictures are great!!


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Time for more updates.







































































































































































































Ground Zero


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

How's the weather usually in late October? I'm planning on returning for a visit.


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

I love the atmosphere of your pics. They´re great! :cheers:


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Some artistic renderrings.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

More pictures.


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

Very interesting photos. Thank you.:cheers:


----------



## RobertWalpole (Mar 16, 2010)

rychlik said:


> How's the weather usually in late October? I'm planning on returning for a visit.


Very nice. It should be between 15 and 17 degrees centigrade.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Ellis Island




































Anyone know what this modern building is? It's outstanding.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

I was sitting in this pub in Times Square, the thirsty traveler I was, and offered to snap a portrait of the bar tender. He declined. I'm sitting there with my beer and he comes back a minute later. Says "You seem like a nice guy. The beers on me". Now, who says New Yorkers aren't nice?


----------



## drowningman666 (Nov 5, 2007)

Superb pictures, when watch them you can feel the atmosphere of the city


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Rapper wannabe's. I wish them the best.












































































































Beginning my boat ride around Manhattan.


----------



## RobertWalpole (Mar 16, 2010)

It's a condominium/apartment tower called the William Beaver House.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

great photo tour....very amusing.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks guys. Like I said before I'll return in late October.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

NY looks stunning as always!


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Does anyone think the leaves will still be on the trees in Central Park in late October?


----------



## RobertWalpole (Mar 16, 2010)

They will be on the trees. They're not off until the second week of November. In fact, they're at peak color at the end of October and look stunning.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks Robert.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Fantastic city and some great shots! 
No skyscrapercity can beat New York. Love it!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## spectre000 (Jul 9, 2008)

RobertWalpole said:


> It's a condominium/apartment tower called the William Beaver House.


So many people hate this building. But I'm finding myself liking it more and more.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Really?? I absolutely love it. Wish they took some risks like that here in Toronto.

Here's another angle I took.


----------



## EverLast (Apr 22, 2010)

Great photos, although i'm not going to lie it doesn't look like place i would like to go, :S sorry if that abit harsh.


----------

